# eggs?



## tortuga_mel (Mar 25, 2012)

I hear a lot of back and forth about eggs. Someone said it's a good source of protein for the torts but someone else said not to feed them eggs, with no real reson why. Any thoughts or opinions?

Thanks


----------



## terryo (Mar 25, 2012)

Every now and then I scramble an egg in a little bit of water and add some mushrooms or veggies. All my box turtles and my Cherry Head's love this. I also make a mix for everyone and will add some scrambled eggs to it.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 25, 2012)

I feed rocky hard boiled egg shells. once a month.


----------



## tortuga_mel (Mar 25, 2012)

Like the actual shells? Is that healthy?


I was wanting to do something like that with the mushrooms and veggies in scrambled eggs. To me it seems like it would be good for them with the veggies and proteins from the eggs. What do you put in you. What kind of mix do you make?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 25, 2012)

Will it harm them? Probably not, unless they get too much. But I see no reason for feeding a tortoise eggs.


----------



## tortuga_mel (Mar 25, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Will it harm them? Probably not, unless they get too much. But I see no reason for feeding a tortoise eggs.



I just thought maybe once very two weeks make a mix of veggies and scrambles eggs for protein.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lightly cooked eggs, and even some of the shell, are fine for red-footed tortoises and other 'forest' species once in a while. They enjoy and can easily digest meat protein. It should not be a big part of their diet however.

(By the way, I love the idea of 'omlets' for them!)


----------



## tortuga_mel (Mar 26, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> Lightly cooked eggs, and even some of the shell, are fine for red-footed tortoises and other 'forest' species once in a while. They enjoy and can easily digest meat protein. It should not be a big part of their diet however.
> 
> (By the way, I love the idea of 'omlets' for them!)



Thanks a lot I gave Michelangelo some and he liked them but he wasn't like eggstatic(haha) over them, so I doubt they'll make it into his diet often.


----------

